# Is anyone having problems with 722K software version L750?



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

I have found a myriad amount of problems with this version (L750). 
I was wondering if anyone else has had major problems? 

I am also wondering why the Dish Network™ Software Release Notes forum is not being updated? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MistyEyes said:


> I have found a myriad amount of problems with this version (L750).
> I was wondering if anyone else has had major problems?
> 
> I am also wondering why the Dish Network™ Software Release Notes forum is not being updated?
> ...


Sure there have been times when my remote control hangs up,if I wait my 722k will reboot by itself then everything will be OK until the next time.If I can't wait I reboot it myself.

This did not happen with L690.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

MistyEyes said:


> I have found a myriad amount of problems with this version (L750).
> I was wondering if anyone else has had major problems?
> 
> I am also wondering why the Dish Network™ Software Release Notes forum is not being updated?
> ...


I just got the update yesterday and I have not noticed anything out of the norm yet. What issues are you seeing so I can keep an eye out for them.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Big time problems, it takes 4 seconds after you push any number on the remote for the receiver to show it. The guide is super slow and caller ID no longer work. :nono2: I'm sure their is a few things I left out but I'm tired of messing with it.

How do you do a system reset with out losing all you're recordings?


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> Big time problems, it takes 4 seconds after you push any number on the remote for the receiver to show it. The guide is super slow and caller ID no longer work. :nono2: I'm sure their is a few things I left out but I'm tired of messing with it.
> 
> How do you do a system reset with out losing all you're recordings?


I don't have caller ID so I can't speak about that. But I am not having the guide problem like you are. It is working flawless for me so far.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know when the update happened but I've had problems with some timers that are set for "new" recording all.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

"PeggyD" said:


> I don't know when the update happened but I've had problems with some timers that are set for "new" recording all.


Been having that problem for a while...see thread about skipped timmers.

Dish is sending me a new box...but i have my doubts as it seems it is tied to BLockbuster Movie Pass.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

My remote was very slow, as was the guide, so I didn't even look for the update, I just pulled the plug for 10 seconds. Everything seemed to be back to normal after that, though I had to wait a while for the guide to re-set. I could see what was in the guide for the full 9 days, but I got a message that the guide needed to download and I couldn't set a recording for 20 minutes or so.

I haven't ever lost recordings by doing a cold boot like this, and it's often been said that after receiving a new software version that you should unplug your receiver, like you'd re-start a computer after updates.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, my wife has complained about skipped timers. I just had to do a re-boot again. I think we have been averaging about one re-boot per day.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MistyEyes said:


> I have found a myriad amount of problems with this version (L750).
> I was wondering if anyone else has had major problems?
> 
> I am also wondering why the Dish Network™ Software Release Notes forum is not being updated?
> ...


Hi Misty;

L7.50 has the usual and predictable number of issues ... some of them already known to Dish.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

MistyEyes said:


> I have found a myriad amount of problems with this version (L750).
> I was wondering if anyone else has had major problems?


Can you list the problems you are having?


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> Big time problems, it takes 4 seconds after you push any number on the remote for the receiver to show it. The guide is super slow and caller ID no longer work. :nono2: I'm sure their is a few things I left out but I'm tired of messing with it.
> 
> How do you do a system reset with out losing all you're recordings?


Reboot the receiver using the red button to fix the caller ID


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

eichenberg said:


> Been having that problem for a while...see thread about skipped timmers.
> 
> Dish is sending me a new box...but i have my doubts as it seems it is tied to BLockbuster Movie Pass.


I'm only seeing it with timers on HGTV (112) & I'm certainly not having a problem with skipped timers, I'm getting too many recordings! I could manually go through the schedule & skip them, but it's a lot of trouble because most HGTV programs are shown twice in a day.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

PeggyD said:


> I'm only seeing it with timers on HGTV (112) & I'm certainly not having a problem with skipped timers, I'm getting too many recordings! I could manually go through the schedule & skip them, but it's a lot of trouble because most HGTV programs are shown twice in a day.


That's my problem too, except with more channels than just HGTV. Every now and again my guide shows no guide information and when that happens and I get my guide back most of my timers are messed up and I get shows recording from last year even though the timer is set for NEW. So I have to go through and skip all the repeats. The last time it happened (last week) I had 12 of my 30 timers recording repeats.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

So how's this quirk? -

Got a new box a few weeks ago, and one timer that I had before and redid was to tune into _Today_, Mon-Fri and have the tune-in on the OTA station. At first, it wouldn't do it all. Now, with 750, this morning I turned on the TV to find that it had tuned itself to a different OTA station, and I had set it correctly. Ideas anyone? Dish?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

barryaz1 said:


> So how's this quirk? -
> 
> Got a new box a few weeks ago, and one timer that I had before and redid was to tune into _Today_, Mon-Fri and have the tune-in on the OTA station. At first, it wouldn't do it all. Now, with 750, this morning I turned on the TV to find that it had tuned itself to a different OTA station, and I had set it correctly. Ideas anyone? Dish?


Don't know if this will help.I set up all my timers by selecting the program from the guide(OTA or SAT).So far I have not had any problems with timers,but I do have an issue with the remote control commands freezing up the receiver,then I have to do a reboot to get it to start working right.But it's not constant I have some days it doesn't freeze up,other days it does.

It did start with L750,had zero problems with L690.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had problem with slow remote response and the remote not working at all until rebooting my 722k. Also, I've had problem where old programs are recorded when the timer is set for new episodes only. I set timers to record no more than 5 episodes and the timer where new was ignored, the 5 episode limit was also ignored. I haven't noticed any missed recordings as of yet.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Had a weird one last night. From the recorded shows screen, I selected a show that was currently recording so we could watch it. In fact there were two shows recording. I selected the show and hit Select. A frozen picture popped up from a completely different channel (or recording). Hitting Stop killed it, but it was very odd nonetheless. I was then able to select the show I wanted.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

If it sits idle, like first thing in the morning or evening after work, it won't respond to the remote at all until I press the power button under the front trap door. Very irritating. Btw, our 922 started doing this too last week. 

It also has random slow remote response. But, that is not 100% new. Just a lot more often than what it used to be.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I continue to have problems with the 722k. Should I even bother calling DISH with this? I assume that they know we are having problems, but I also know what happens when you ASS-U-ME!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Had a weird one last night. From the recorded shows screen, I selected a show that was currently recording so we could watch it. In fact there were two shows recording. I selected the show and hit Select. A frozen picture popped up from a completely different channel (or recording). Hitting Stop killed it, but it was very odd nonetheless. I was then able to select the show I wanted.


I figured out what is happening here. The frozen picture is the current show being recorded. It shows up for a split second when selecting the show to start over. I guess this could be a spoiler!


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is my list that I submitted to Dish:

1) The 'daily schedule' will NOT allow changing of times. example: A program that starts at 10 am, that I want to have start at 10:01 am, normally it can be done right there in the daily. NOW I have to go to 'timer list' to change it. (FURTHER RESEARCH SHOWS THAT THIS IS ONLY WITH MANUAL TIMERS, AND IS A NEW PROBLEM SINCE THIS VERSION)

2) In 'timers', shows that are scheduled to run one time, do not always show up in the daily schedule.
They disappear into thin air!

3) STILL! The software program crashes when going to 'themes and searches', searching, and pressing the 'get results' button. The STB reboot happens. This has been an ongoing problem for many software versions.

4) Also in 'themes and searches', for many older software versions to current: I can set a time for a searched show, go and check in the daily schedule area to see if there is a conflict, if there is a conflict, delete that 1 timer, then go back to 'themes and searches' and find another time, but the GUI is blank. (JUST AN IMAGE)

Also there is a problem with the keywords. They don't change correctly. It used to be that the keywords could be deleted and stay deleted. That is no longer the case. The preciously typed keywords MUST be cleared and new keywords typed. NOTHING stays cleared, ever.

* 5) When recording a show in progress, using the record button below the pause for the DVR, the show will say it is being recorded on TV2, even though it is actually on TV1. In the 'my recordings' is shows TV2, but when highlighted there is s 'stop recorded option' only found for TV1 when on TV1.

* 6) Now this is the weirdest one of all! I had Top Chef to record on Sat, 12 noon. In the 'guide' as well as the 'daily' there is looks to be no problem, but when the program is clicked to check the time, it gets FUBAR!
Originally it said: Top Chef (no problem), then I clicked the 'timer' and the show description showed a tv show for sunday at 11am, not Top Chef. I just checked it again LOL and now it says in 'daily': Top Chef: Texas. I click it and
go to timer, and now in the description it's showing another show all together in the description.

And yes the response time between the remote and DVR is sometimes very slow, 
then catches up like a cartoon in fast motion LOL!

* HAPPENED 1-2 TIMES


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

MistyEyes said:


> Here is my list that I submitted to Dish:
> 
> 1) The 'daily schedule' will NOT allow changing of times. example: A program that starts at 10 am, that I want to have start at 10:01 am, normally it can be done right there in the daily. NOW I have to go to 'timer list' to change it. (FURTHER RESEARCH SHOWS THAT THIS IS ONLY WITH MANUAL TIMERS, AND IS A NEW PROBLEM SINCE THIS VERSION)
> 
> ...


#3 I have not experienced on any software. In fact this weekend I did severla searches becuase I got a new 722k and was trying to set up timers. I searched for Bones, Billy the Exterminator, Ice Road Truckers, Covert Affairs, and The Glades all without crashing.

I have not experienced the slow remote either, of course I use a Harmony remote, but my daughters TV is TV2 and she uses the Dish remote and has not had any slowness with the remote.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> Got a new box a few weeks ago, and one timer that I had before and redid was to tune into _Today_, Mon-Fri and have the tune-in on the OTA station. At first, it wouldn't do it all. Now, with 750, this morning I turned on the TV to find that it had tuned itself to a different OTA station, and I had set it correctly. Ideas anyone? Dish?


Still happening. Anyone else have regular Auto-tunes set up that are not working? Will also try the same station as a Dish channel and see if that makes a difference.

Frustrating, since I like to back up to the beginning of _Today_ before all the _National Enquirer_-like stuff comes on.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

eichenberg said:


> I have not experienced the slow remote either, of course I use a Harmony remote, but my daughters TV is TV2 and she uses the Dish remote and has not had any slowness with the remote.


I get the problem from time to time now...resetting the receiver seems to cure it for a few days. (up until a few weeks ago-it didn't happen on my receiver)

I'm not so sure it's a problem with the remote. To me, it's more like the remote is fine, but the receiver gets slow in reacting to the commands it's given


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

barryaz1 said:


> Still happening. Anyone else have regular Auto-tunes set up that are not working? Will also try the same station as a Dish channel and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Frustrating, since I like to back up to the beginning of _Today_ before all the _National Enquirer_-like stuff comes on.


Normally when things don't work the answer is"Reboot"!.

In the 722k's case it's open the right side door,push the red button.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim148 said:


> I continue to have problems with the 722k. Should I even bother calling DISH with this? I assume that they know we are having problems, but I also know what happens when you ASS-U-ME!


The Dish Response Team is reading these threads,_ Jim_. They know what's happening. But it never hurts to contact Dish directly either.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Normally when things don't work the answer is"Reboot"!.
> 
> In the 722k's case it's open the right side door,push the red button.


Duhhh...

Multiple reboots, both warm and cold


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

barryaz1 said:



> Duhhh...
> 
> Multiple reboots, both warm and cold


 I Apologize.

Had to suggest it.mine is averaging 2 reboots a day.

Think it's DISH trying to get their new system (Hopper) working?


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> Still happening. Anyone else have regular Auto-tunes set up that are not working? Will also try the same station as a Dish channel and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Frustrating, since I like to back up to the beginning of _Today_ before all the _National Enquirer_-like stuff comes on.


Tested it this morning. It seems that Auto-tune is not working with OTA, but is with the Dish Local equivalent. OTA is so much sharper, so that's always my first choice. C'mon DISH!:grrr:


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Since getting L750 all of my problems went away. I had ultra-slow guide for about 4-5 months and occasional self-reboots. Since getting L750 the ONLY issue I am having is that when the receiver comes on after being asleep, there is a slight lag in on-screen navigation response, but it clears up after about 10 seconds.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Noticed today when I loaded Dish Home,then after I exited I lost the format button on my remote control.A RBR corrected this problem.


On the bright side when I do a RBR now it completes it much quicker,which I like.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Noticed today when I loaded Dish Home,then after I exited I lost the format button on my remote control.A RBR corrected this problem.


Yes, it's being diiscussed in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200816

Perhaps the Moderator would like to merge it to here.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Within say, the past week, I've noticed when I select BBMP within the menu, I receive a message indicating my DVR must have a Broadband connection....Which I do.
So I go into the Setup menu, to Diagnostics, Broadband, and select Test. When completed, I'll go back into the BBMP and everything's fine.
I now have to do this every time I want to access BBMP on either of my 722K's.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The problem I have been having now is when I have been watching a satellite channel for a few hours,I then try to go to a MT2 channel(30.1) the top banner stays onscreen,remote is not working,cannot clear top banner when I press exit.RBR corrects this issue.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Transplanted Yankee said:


> Within say, the past week, I've noticed when I select BBMP within the menu, I receive a message indicating my DVR must have a Broadband connection....Which I do.
> So I go into the Setup menu, to Diagnostics, Broadband, and select Test. When completed, I'll go back into the BBMP and everything's fine.
> I now have to do this every time I want to access BBMP on either of my 722K's.


I have been seeing this also. Even worse, it started saying "Broadband Connection Failed" when I tried diagnostics. I unplugged the ethernet connection from the router and plugged it back in. Diagnostics now said OK. But when I tried BBMP later it gave me the same old runaround. Go figure.


----------

